# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 2.X] PyQt5 refuse de lancer mon script python  "QApplication"

## yonafunu

Bonjour  tous, 

Je met mets un peu au python, et  PyQt pour le cot graphique. 
J'ai cr un .ui avec quelques boutons, rien de sorcier (sous Qt Designer)

Voici mon code python :



```

```

et mon code ui : 



```

```

J'obtiens l'erreur suivante : 

AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'QApplication' .

Connaissez vous une ide du pourquoi ? 

En vous remerciant par avance !  :;):

----------


## wiztricks

> Connaissez vous une ide du pourquoi ?


Si vous crivez app = QtGui.QApplication(sys.argv) et que  dit "'module' object has no attribute 'QApplication'", le module dont  parle est QtGui. 
D'ailleurs pourquoi aller le chercher l, vu ce que vous avez crit ligne 5?
Nota, videment,  plantera  la ligne suivante... puis  la ligne 11 puis... Si vous vous lancez dans la programmation avec PyQt sans comprendre les erreurs de bases que vous devriez pouvoir corriger en relisant votre code, c'est pas gagn...

- W

----------


## yonafunu

Bonjour wiztricks et merci pour la rponse.

J'ai essay pas mal de combinaisons diffrentes, avec ou sans la ligne 5 etc...
Il faut bien importer QApplication au dpart si je souhaite l'utiliser ensuite. Le soucis tant que l'erreur intervient  la 5eme ligne, comme si le module n'existait pas.

----------


## wiztricks

> Il faut bien importer QApplication au dpart si je souhaite l'utiliser ensuite. Le soucis tant que l'erreur intervient  la 5eme ligne, comme si le module n'existait pas.


Si ligne 5 l'instruction from PyQt5.QtWidgets import QApplication fonctionne:
 dit que QApplication est dans le module QtWidgets (et non dans QtGui),la variable QApplication a t cre, on peut l'utiliser sans rien devant.
donc ligne 21, il faut se rappeler de ce qui a t fait ligne 5...

- W

----------


## VinsS

Salut,

J'ai l'impression que le message d'erreur ne correspond pas  ce code.

Tu aurais dut avoir d'abord une erreur ici:


```

```

Le module QtGui n'a pas t import.

----------


## yonafunu

Merci  vous pour vos rponses. 
Du coup j'avance et je passe les erreurs les unes aprs les autres

Le code en l'tat: 



```

```

Et la je coince, avec :

AttributeError: 'MainWindow' object has no attribute 'CalculEch'

Or CalcuEch est bien dfini non ? 
A mon avis c'est la dernire erreur  :;): 

 ::):

----------


## wiztricks

> Et la je coince, avec :
> 
> AttributeError: 'MainWindow' object has no attribute 'CalculEch'
> 
> Or CalcuEch est bien dfini non ?


C c'est l'erreur  la ligne 11 que je mentionnais dans mon premier post.
Mais vous devriez avoir l'erreur NameError: name 'MainWindow' is not defined avec le dernier code que vous avez post  ::mouarf:: 
Avant de poster, vous devriez relire votre prose (et votre code) - vous avez un bouton "prvisualisation du message"... 

- W

----------

